# My rotor is stuck! help!



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

I have tried banging with a rubber mallet, and rust penetrating gels, but no matter what this stock rotor will not come off. Are there any effective ways to getting a rotor off?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: My rotor is stuck! help! (jerSun)*

you have taken the screw off right?








just keep banging at it. kick it. it'll come off. what my friend did was kinda crawl under the car and give it a kick out...in the direction you want to rotor to come off. just make sure your car is very secure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: My rotor is stuck! help! (jerSun)*

If you don't need the rotor to put back on the car strike it with a metal hammer in a cross pattern....Use glasses metal can chip from the rotor or hammer...That is the way I took a really stuburn one off my car....

Best of luck...


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

Usually what I do, after the small screw is removed. Put the wheels back on the car, and tighten the lugs just so they're snug. Don't tighten them tight.
Roll the car back and forth in the driveway and SLAM on the the brakes. You might need to do it a couple times, but after a couple attempts the rotors will break loose from the rusty hub.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (MikekiM)*

I wouldn't drive with loose lugs, not even a few feet. That's a recipe for messed up lugs and wheels.
I have two methods for dealing with stuck front rotors. 
Method 1:
Jack up corner, support on jack stand. Remove lugs, wheel. Remove rotor screw (if rotor screw is seized, see Method 2). Install 30mm impact socket on air powered impact wrench, or put 30mm socket on breaker bar. Have assistant hold pressure on brake pedal so rotor doesn't turn. Make sure transmission is in neutral. Put 30mm socket on axle nut and tighten. Use impact wrench, or hammer and breaker bar. When nut, axle and hub turn, but rotor remains in fixed position (held by brakes), rotor is freed from hub.

Method 2: 
Note, this can be dangerous. I'm not responsible for your accident if you try this. This method can free a rotor with a seized rotor screw.
Jack up both front corners. Securely support both corners with jackstands. Remove both front wheels. On the side you aren't working on. Install lugs with washers, torque lugs to normal spec (85 ft. lbs. IIRC). On the side you are trying to free, remove lugs, remove rotor screw if possible. Make sure car is secured so it can't move (tow strap from rear tow eyes to fixed object, another parked vehicle or a large tree is a good idea). Get in car, start engine, engage second gear, accelerate to 25-30mph on the speedometer. Holding the accelerator pedal at constant pressure, apply brakes abruptly with left foot. The loud snapping noise is your rotor screw shearing off and your rotor stopping. Shut eveything off and remove rotor and continue your brake service.


----------



## boomer719 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Racer_X)*

Take a 2x4 that is long enough to set one end on the backside of the 
rotor and the other end you can hold on to it while you take a 2-3 pound hammer and knock the rotor off by hitting the wood instead of the metal of the rotor. Make sure you have something for the rotor to land on instead of your concrete floor. Don't be afraid to give it a good solid beating to get it off.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (boomer719)*

after "method 1" forget hammering.


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

I found the best way to get it off, it was so easy with this technique. Literally took 30 seconds to get it off. Its called the 'bolt trick"
Just take one of the long bolts and screw it in from one of the rear holes behind the rotor- so it is pushing the back of the rotor. The more you screw it in, the more it pushes the rotor out. The rotor just popped off. There was minor marking on the rotor where the bolt made contact, but thats it. 
here is a similar technique- for a different car, but still the same method.
http://www.vfaq.com/mods/BrakeRotors.html


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (jerSun)*

Put one wheel bolt on, and use a 2x4 like a battering ram.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

Either you guys need a rubber mallot, or your cars are insane. I got both my rusted front rotors off with a big orange rubber mallot. just hit the bastard really hard on the edge.


----------

